# Has anyone tried these?



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They look OK in the pictures, but I wonder if anyone on here has first hand experience of using them?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290407361998


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm interested in anyone's experience too!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It looks it, with more sizes and even custom orders to follow, but I was hoping somebody had first hand experience of these...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ninco or someone makes these for their 1:32 track, and judging by the wording in his auction, he is modifying the pieces to fit HO radius turns:

_*"Source: An Existing Border For 1/32 Scale Track Has Been Modified By Me to Fit AFX Track Perfectly!"*_


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They do remind me of the Scalex pieces, but look smaller, and they are brown not green.

Clever? Certainly. Worth getting? I am not sure.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

If you look closely at the larger pics you can see they aren't flush with the track surface. 

:freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SwamperGene said:


> If you look closely at the larger pics you can see they aren't flush with the track surface.
> 
> :freak:


Maybe his borders are actually straight.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Add me to the list of folks very interested in 1st hand experience with these. I have AFX corner apron options on my mind big time right now.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

another thing you can do rolls is just cut thin plywood sections to fill in the gaps,and then the entire track is set in to the table.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

SlotNewbie - that's an interesting option. Hmmm, you got me thinking. I'll have a lot of elevated sections, but the inset approach is very nice for ground level AND it can hold the track in place, too. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have seen this approach on acouple fray sites.but with a landscaped track,you could really have a large skid out section,etc.seems a cool way to go.i think the idea is trace your track out on a material the same thickness,then cut it out with a jig saw.once you have your track secured,just put it all back together like a jigsaw.(pardon the pun).have fun


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

These appear to be Scalextric Curve Borders.



The curve borders sell for $10 - $15 for 4 inner & 4 Outer.

Does anyone know the dimensions of SCX curves?

Thanks,

Bob B.


----------

